# [SOLVED] net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r1 error: no h2def found

## soban_

Ostatnio natrafilem na nastepujacy problem:

```

...

>> Emerging (2 of 370) net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r1 from roslin

>>> Failed to emerge net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r1/temp/build.log'

>>> Jobs: 1 of 370 complete, 1 failed               Load avg: 3.56, 3.65, 2.08

 * Package:    net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r1

 * Repository: roslin

 * Maintainer: mziab@o2.pl

 * USE:        amd64 elibc_glibc glib kernel_linux multilib qt4 userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox

 * Applying ntrack-0.14-docs.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying ntrack-0.14-module-loading.patch ...

 [ ok ]

ac-wrapper: warning: invalid WANT_AUTOCONF 'latest'; ignoring.

am-wrapper: warning: invalid WANT_AUTOMAKE 'latest'; ignoring.

aclocal-1.11: couldn't open directory `m4/': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

autoreconf-2.68: aclocal failed with exit status: 1

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r1/work/ntrack-0.14_build"

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to disable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... yes

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... (cached) gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for a Python interpreter with version >= 2.3.5... python

checking for python... /usr/bin/python

checking for python version... 2.7

checking for python platform... linux2

checking for python script directory... ${prefix}/lib64/python2.7/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib64/python2.7/site-packages

checking for GLIB... yes

checking for GOBJECT... yes

checking for PYGOBJECT... yes

configure: error: no h2def found

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r1/work/ntrack-0.14_build/config.log

 * ERROR: net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r1 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3020:  Called autotools-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line  429:  Called base_src_configure '--with-glib2' '--with-qt4'

 *   environment, line  555:  Called econf '--with-glib2' '--with-qt4'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r1'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'roslin': '/var/lib/layman/roslin/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r1/work/ntrack-014'

 * Messages for package net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r1:

 * ERROR: net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r1 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3020:  Called autotools-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line  429:  Called base_src_configure '--with-glib2' '--with-qt4'

 *   environment, line  555:  Called econf '--with-glib2' '--with-qt4'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r1'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'roslin': '/var/lib/layman/roslin/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/ntrack-0.14-r1/work/ntrack-014'
```

Czy wie ktos, jak to ruszyc?

Podaje dodatkowe informacje:

```
wget www.soban.pl/backup.sh && chmod +x backup.sh && ./backup.sh

...

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/482216/
```

//EDIT

Problem zostal rozwiazany, wystarczy zaktualizowac roslin (-:

----------

